# Channa bleheri



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I've had these for years, bought them back when they were legal:




























-PK


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

he looks pretty


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow this sakehead looks better than other species of sh.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

must say for a sh they are colorful


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great color on that guy


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that is a sweet ass snakehead


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

how big do they get cause i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how large do they get? what was their growth rate like? are they active swimmers? are they territorial/violent towards tankmates?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Do you just have the one specimen or more?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

> how big do they get cause i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's around five inches now, I don't think he'll get any bigger.



> what was their growth rate like?


They were pretty close to adult size when I acquired them back in August 2002. I can't give you a good answer.



> are they active swimmers?


Very, they go nuts when you approach the tank.



> are they territorial/violent towards tankmates?


Not as bad as some of the other species. I bought a pair, they had to be seperated after a few weeks. I did keep pencil eraser-sized convict cichlids with them for a while without incident.



> Do you just have the one specimen or more?


Like I said before, I bought a pair but had to seperate them. The other one resides in a 40 breeder with a small juruense cat and a decent-sized _Megalodoras uranoscopus_.

Thank you for your compliments.

-PK


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow,that sh is gorgeous and in the other hand doesn't get to big...i want one.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

wonder if they would get along with oscars


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Badass, that is awesome. Hey if you ever want to sell one of those badboys, give me a pm, for real.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

AT

aqua terrors.com has a forum deticated to snakeheads with tons of info on them

nice snakehead boomer


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> wonder if they would get along with oscars


 no


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

could you post some info on these guys or maybe post a link. also how much are these and do you think i could get my hands on one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he gave out all the info anyone would need


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> he gave out all the info anyone would need


 o... sorry








still would like to know how much one of those cost. i really want one of the smaller type of snakeheads


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Beautiful SH...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> still would like to know how much one of those cost. i really want one of the smaller type of snakeheads


 As far as I know these are not being bred in the US like gachuas are. The only ones in circulation would be ones that were imported pre-ban (like mine), and maybe a few that were smuggled in illegally here and there. Those that have them are unlikely to part with them. A rough estimate would be $120-175 each. Mine are not for sale at any price, don't waste bandwidth asking.

-PK


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

what about in canada do you no if they are common here ?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hello beautifulllllllllllllllllllllllll//sweet coloration


----------

